# Which Mini Light Bar?



## raceyz125 (Nov 14, 2008)

I am not sure what mini light bar I should get:
Sho-Me 18" bar with Mini LED 's 
OR
Wheelen Responder LP with Con3's
OR the newest option.....
SpeedTech STL Raptor with Gen 3 LED's

Not sure which one. All around the same price Looking for thoughts on each, good or bad.
Thanks for the input.
Kipp


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

whelen by far the best i got a mini edge with alley and take down lights and 4 strobe tubes ussmileyflag


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Personally I would go with the GEN3. My new light has those in it, it should be installed probably next week.


----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

I love my sho me.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

The Whelen bar has gen 3s as well. I dont like the con3s much though. There is another version of the responder thats about $50 more I think, Thats the one to get.

Also, id be willing to bet the sho me had gen 3s as well. Its pretty much the standard in LED warning lights.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Whatever your choice, you NEED this.....










Which I just happen to be selling! Brand new & in the box.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Lmao..........................


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I couldn't resist....


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Go with the linear leds and go whelen.. Sho me and the others are just copy cats and use older led technology and that's usually why they cost less.

This is the bay you want its like there linear light heads.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah thats the one. Aad you can get the clear housing for it too and it looks real good.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yea i was going to run a clear lens and pop in some of my blue linear 6 leds. Couldn't be bothered thou. you need to seal that lens as moisture gets in and fogs it up. I put a bead of silicone all the way around it and at the screw hole.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm thinking of these for on of my other rigs. again you can switch these leds out as they are just corner leds from a liberty bar I think. I collect whelen led products. LOL


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

How about this:

http://www.soundoffsignal.com/warnamber/lightbars/lb_EPL7000.htm

Satisfaction guaranteed, email for details.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Those look like whelen's con 3's but with a diffuser of some sort. Only other co that makes good stuff is Federal signal.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm curious Grassman09, what warning lights do you run now? What does a product do to make your "good stuff" list?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Whelen Liberty 4' and 1' 
Tir 3
Whelen linear Led 500 series
Whelen 400 series 
whelen responder linear
Used to have some par 32's on a trailer. 

Hella Hid as200 HID work lights and HId driveing lamps..

You have to admit that sho me and a bunch of the other no names just copy whelen and federal signal? Look how similar some of there stuff is but its just not as bright does not pack much punch in terms of light output especially during the day. Sorry if you sell the off brand stuff and hate me because i bad mouth them.


----------



## raceyz125 (Nov 14, 2008)

So many choices. What to do, what to do??? Kind of like the soundoff bar. Sirennet.com, has it, good price also...
Kipp


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Grassman09;823609 said:


> Whelen Liberty 4' and 1'
> Tir 3
> Whelen linear Led 500 series
> Whelen 400 series
> ...


Well first of all I sell Whelen, Code3, Federal, SVP and SoundOff, among many others. Not only do I sell these brands, I install them as well. So I know a lot of the products' capabilities and shortfalls firsthand. Everyone is entitled to their opinions, and I was not faulting your opinion. I was simply inquiring as to what products you had experience with. As far as hating you, I don't even know you, so that statement was pretty ignorant.

Back on topic, what works for one application doesn't necessarily work in another. If you are looking for a high output mini-bar and cost is not a factor, then buy a Whelen Mini-Liberty. If you are looking for a lower cost light with an all around great light output than try the SoundOff Mini-Pinacle. I'll bet you won't be disappointed. As I stated, I'll offer a satisfaction gaurantee.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Grassman09;823319 said:


> Go with the linear leds and go whelen.. Sho me and the others are just copy cats and use older led technology and that's usually why they cost less.


Obviously Dave, you're referring to the older gen1 led bars, which they still sell for some reason. I agree, they suck. But you wouldn't make this statement had you seen the luminator in action...



SafetyLighting;823632 said:


> Well first of all I sell Whelen, Code3, Federal, SVP and SoundOff, among many others. Not only do I sell these brands, I install them as well. So I know a lot of the products' capabilities and shortfalls firsthand. Everyone is entitled to their opinions, and I was not faulting your opinion. I was simply inquiring as to what products you had experience with. As far as hating you, I don't even know you, so that statement was pretty ignorant.
> 
> Back on topic, what works for one application doesn't necessarily work in another. If you are looking for a high output mini-bar and cost is not a factor, then buy a Whelen Mini-Liberty.


Well said.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

This one Wiz? Looks like Con'3






What about the justice bar I was going to get a mini one and I was told the responder is better.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

I've never seen that Illuminator in person, but it appears to be Gen3 LED's. What I dislike about the Responder is the directional light heads. The Pinnacle and liberty provide much better off-angle light dispersion.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Or the fed sig mini highlighter. SUPER low profile and probably the BEST off axis warning power compared to the whelen responder lin, luminator or soundoff.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah that one looks nice. Very nice. Would look even better on my truck.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

I really like the Whelen Mini Justice and Mini Liberty.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've got a mini Liberty but its temperamental some times it works sometimes it doesn't. The Magnets scratched the crap out of my roof. Had a Edge mini Freedom bar should never have sold it.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

The luminator is Gen3, every other light inside the bar is directional and fluted, it's in the same chasis/lens as the gen1 and gen1/strobe combo bars. Very good off-axis visibility, internal sensor to dim it at night, and yes it's bright enough it has to be dimmed at night. I loaned it to another radio operator working the antique car run back in August (lightbar usually goes on another truck in the winter). I ended up directly behind him at one point in the run, and I couldn't look at the light bar, it's incredibly bright! The company in Michigan I bought it from has rubber boots for the magnets, best $10 I ever spent! No more scratched roofs!


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Grassman09;824002 said:


> I've got a mini Liberty but its temperamental some times it works sometimes it doesn't. The Magnets scratched the crap out of my roof. Had a Edge mini Freedom bar should never have sold it.


well i have a mini liberty no issues so far .. and you could paint the magnets with rustoleum paint like i did .. no rust no scratch marks


----------



## DHDB (Oct 27, 2008)

Nobody else has asked, so I will. How do you plan to mount the light? Permanent mount & hard wired? Or, Magnet mount & cig outlet? If you plan on Magnet mount and cig outlet, watch out for the amperage of the light. Keep amps low (3-5amp). Seen too many people "fry" their electrical systems by running too much thru the cig lighter outlet. Just a suggestion.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

Grassman09;823337 said:


> I'm thinking of these for on of my other rigs. again you can switch these leds out as they are just corner leds from a liberty bar I think. I collect whelen led products. LOL


no they do not interchange with the liberty


----------



## raceyz125 (Nov 14, 2008)

I was looking to wire it direct.Not going to use.cig plug.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I have 3 whelen responder LP's and no problems whatsoever. Bright as hell too. I wont buy anything except Whelen LED's.


----------



## 04f250xlt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Whelen Responder LP*

I bought the Whelen Responder from Strobes N More. I ordered it on Wednesday morning, was on my door step when I got home from work yesterday.. best price I could find $299.99. I spent 20 min sitting in the cab of my truck just playing with the flash patterns.. cant wait to use it.. Super Bright!! compared to my old Whelen Guardian.

Good Luck


----------



## raceyz125 (Nov 14, 2008)

I made my choice with help from SafteyLighting... thanks John....
I got a Pinnacle Mini Lightbar EPL7000 from SoundOff Signal. I just receive it, UPS was late tonight.. I like it, very bright, might not be a Whelen, but the price was right. Lots of side angle light, and 28 different patterns. I am happy with it, I will have to see what it looks like during the day Will look good on top of my Bobcat...
Kipp


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Grassman09;823609 said:


> . Sorry if you sell the off brand stuff and hate me because i bad mouth them.


well, i bad mouth them all the time and I"M NOT SORRY :laughing:


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Dissociative;831017 said:


> well, i bad mouth them all the time and I"M NOT SORRY :laughing:


Wow, that's hilarious Dissociative, 

Again a show of ignorance.


----------

